# Waltz in E-Major (My own composition)



## cihanbarut (Nov 24, 2012)

Comments, critics very well come.

A melody which i strived to develop without sticking a chord progression but something more flawless, short but melodic..

2/4 time signature.

*


https://soundcloud.com/cihanbarut%2Fwaltz01
*


----------

